# Clarke CMD300 Mini Mill replacement  circuit board



## colin104 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi
 Owned my Clarke CDM300 mini mill for three years,great little machine (now).Arrived in crate complete with ample amounts of swarf and paint chips,completely stripped down cleaned and rebuilt.Machine has worked well over the years,unfortunately the electrics died today.Unable to locate replacement board,new or exchange.I will be very grateful for any information.
                              Regards Colin
Added picture may help,one LED not alight


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 2, 2010)

Assuming the clark is a seig x-2 and the board looks like this




order one here
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1211&category=
or it can be repaired here

http://www.repaircontrol.com/
 there is also info on troubleshooting and repair if you are good at electronics. 
I had the boards on my mini mill and lathe go at the same time they were repaired with the help of a buddy at work for less than $10 in parts . just a couple of fried diodes. the diodes are usually the first to go then the MOSFETs .
Tin


----------



## colin104 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks TIN
Had a look round the sites you suggested,cant find any that look like mine.
I have added a picture,if any body finds one please keep me in mind.


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 2, 2010)

Colin, 


I've sent you a (pm) private message re your circuit board...


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 2, 2010)

colin104  said:
			
		

> Hi
> Owned my Clarke CDM300 mini mill for three years,great little machine (now).Arrived in crate complete with ample amounts of swarf and paint chips,completely stripped down cleaned and rebuilt.Machine has worked well over the years,unfortunately the electrics died today.Unable to locate replacement board,new or exchange.I will be very grateful for any information.
> Regards Colin
> Added picture may help,one LED not alight


Colin try Arc Euro i had to buy a Speed control board for X1 mill last February they have a good site with pictures numbers etc. not cheap though £70 post free, for the board very easy to fit though worth a try they are good people to deal with 
Regards Max............


----------



## John S (Oct 2, 2010)

There should be a part number on the board XMT2325 or XMT 2335

The 2325 fits the C2 lathe, Arc has these at £60, in stock

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/C2-Mini-Lathe-Spares

The 2335 fits the C3 lathe, Arc has these at £80, in stock.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/C3-Mini-Lathe-Spares

The boards look identical, only the numbers differ.

John S.


----------



## kf2qd (Oct 2, 2010)

YOu might also look into standard comercial DC motor drives from manufacturers like Minarik and others. You will get cleaner motion, more torque and the motor will be happier. Won't cost much more, but will work a lot better.

I replaced mine 4 years ago and have not missed the original board. More torque and less heating.


----------



## colin104 (Oct 12, 2010)

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> Colin,
> 
> 
> I've sent you a (pm) private message re your circuit board...



Sorry for delay in replying,broadband down for one week.Thanks for your kind offer to look at the board,please read below board may be O/K.Tried Arc Euro Trade as advised by John Stevenson many thanks ,gave them my board number Xmt 2335 two in stock.Told by Arc Euro not for your mill?.Managed to contact clarke spare parts,gave the number on my board.Salesman stated he had no idea of the board numbers,his computer said boards in stock would fit my mini mill.Disparate by know i ordered one £84.89,when delivered board number xmt 2325 sods law still working.Decision time return or fit,i chose the later.Fitting board not a problem (cable id sleeves are loose secure them or as i did change one cable at a time)all connections on both boards identical.Time to switch on it worked,
completed job in hand then mill refused to start.Switching on and off two or three time started mill,witch now points to intermittent problems with switch or potentiometer.Will keep you posted.


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 12, 2010)

The pot on these is notorious for causing various symptoms....

The pot on my Chester mini mill gave up fairly early in life....Its a special so cant be repalced by any of the offerings from the likes of Maplins....

I changed mine but modded the circuitry by adding a switch that requires pressing before the mill will run.......


----------



## colin104 (Nov 14, 2010)

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> The pot on these is notorious for causing various symptoms....
> 
> The pot on my Chester mini mill gave up fairly early in life....Its a special so cant be replaced by any of the offerings from the likes of Maplins....
> 
> I changed mine but modded the circuitry by adding a switch that requires pressing before the mill will run.......



I had the same problem locating and identifying part number for replacement unit.The manual supplied with the mill gives 134 as speed control knob,clarke spares unable to tell me if switch is attached.Clarke sent as replacement a 4.9k potentiometer without switch.After three weeks of emails and phone calls,thy sent me a unit removed from a new machine.Mill know running
perfectly.Old switch tested with meter no defect found for twenty cycles then failed,then returned to normal operation?.
Please take care when faced with above problems,costs less to replace switch than circuit board.Cost to date just over £90
but at least I have spare circuit board.


----------



## zebra7493 (Aug 20, 2014)

Old thread but...
X2 mill with XMT2335 pcb, randomly wouldn't start then wouldn't start at all. Yellow led by emergency switch coming on as speed control turned on.
Fault, dead surface mount transistor on back of PCB (Q2?) PNP nothing special also short circuit scr marked Q4 100v 0.8 amp replaced with 60v 0.8A
Note that on a working mill  it seems that  LED 2 comes on even when Mill turned off on the front (but plugged in to mains). LED 3 rarely comes on.


----------

